# Digital Rifle scope with video & Wifi



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Insanely cool scope...I think

Wi-Fi, GPS, Geotag, E-Compass, Velocity, Altitude, Record Video/Still images 1080P HD, Day/Night Use
Capable of recording and outputting an image 1080p full HD resolution at 30fps or 720p at 60fps
Unlike traditional optical systems our electronic zoom offers incredible flexibility in the field
Geotagging has never been easier and more seamless; Record and track everywhere you've been and see it on an interactive map
Built-in Wi-Fi allows a user to connect to mobile device or a desktop computer; Use your phone as a viewfinder, upgrade to the latest firmware


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

And when the battery dies you can just take the scope off and use your iron sights like they have used for hundreds of years.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Not everything is about SHTF


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Or use rechargable battery's.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I fail to see how this wonderful gadget helps me get a deer. I still have to put the crosshairs on the deer. The image in this scope can not be as clear as the actual optic view through my regular scope(you are looking at a small TV screen). If you are shooting at a deer that is so far away you need to know the altitude, air pressure, exact angle of the bullet travel, range to the nearest yard, exact bullet impact at that distance then the shot on that deer is very unethical and should not be taken anyway. If the animal is that far away the odds of wounding the animal and then losing it is high. A single step by the animal would cause that heart shot to be a gut shot.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

talob said:


> Or use rechargable battery's.


Yeah, you can bring the cord with you and plug it into a current bush.artydance:artydance:


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I fail to see how this wonderful gadget helps me get a deer. I still have to put the crosshairs on the deer. The image in this scope can not be as clear as the actual optic view through my regular scope(you are looking at a small TV screen). If you are shooting at a deer that is so far away you need to know the altitude, air pressure, exact angle of the bullet travel, range to the nearest yard, exact bullet impact at that distance then the shot on that deer is very unethical and should not be taken anyway. If the animal is that far away the odds of wounding the animal and then losing it is high. A single step by the animal would cause that heart shot to be a gut shot.


My guess is this particular scope is not for you then Hiwall.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

cnsper said:


> Yeah, you can bring the cord with you and plug it into a current bush.artydance:artydance:


Well actually the idea is to have more than one set of battery's I have a battery charger and a solar panel to power it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I fail to see how this wonderful gadget helps me get a deer.


It is for remote operated weapons... like in "The Jackal"


----------



## xgenex (Sep 20, 2013)

I played with one at gun show a couple of weeks ago. I liked it alot, it is a little heavy. I'm waiting for the smaller one to come out this month.


----------



## DM1791 (Oct 6, 2014)

The one thing that would bother me about this scope would be the Wi-Fi feature. Anything with a Wi-Fi connection can be hacked. I'm not saying I will be shooting at things I don't want others to see, but I might be shooting at things I don't want others to see.

There's also the risk of people downloading stuff into the memory that wasn't actually done.


Other than the Wi-Fi connection, I think it's a pretty cool "toy". 

I really want to get a Starlight or some other extreme low light/night vision optic for taking out coyotes around here (the 4-legged canine variety.... ). Also, low light/night shooting could become a necessary and vital skill down the road.... who knows.... :dunno:


----------

